# Montana Bighorn Ram (Sheep) Loses in Crash to Chevy Truck



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2009)

Guess those horns & ram attitudes are a little tougher than I thought.

Details & pic from:  

http://www.mikehanback.com/blog/index.cfm/2009/2/16/Chevy-Vs-Ram-real-one-not-Dodge 


Chevy Vs. Ram (real one, not Dodge)

February 16, 2009 1:35 PM | Posted By : Mike Hanback 


Got this picture and note the other day:

“A really nice ram (bighorn) that was hit about the 125 mile marker on I-90 near Rock Creek, outside of Missoula. The ram was still stuck in the grill when we arrived and I had to force it out. From point of impact to where the vehicle stopped was better than 200 feet. Needless to say the Chevrolet was not drivable...”


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 20, 2009)

just watching them butt heads is amazing, cannot imagine the impact


----------



## GAGE (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope he got to keep the head!


----------



## bassfishga (Feb 20, 2009)

First read the title and thought it was Big Horn Edition package for a Ram 1500 pickup.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> just watching them butt heads is amazing, cannot imagine the impact



You sound like the voice of a real experience.  On snow skiing Colorado trips along I-70 West of Denver, friends tell me about seeing bighorns along the road eating grass, but I never saw one & think it would be a blast see them butting heads in real life.  




bassfishga said:


> First read the title and thought it was Big Horn Edition package for a Ram 1500 pickup.



Good point.  I updated the title a bit or let me know of a better short way to identify it as "animal vs. pick-up.


----------



## Raven10475 (Feb 25, 2009)

See That is why I will not buy a dodge truck GM power beats Ram Tough every time...LOL


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2009)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> You sound like the voice of a real experience.  On snow skiing Colorado trips along I-70 West of Denver, friends tell me about seeing bighorns along the road eating grass, but I never saw one & think it would be a blast see them butting heads in real life.



killed a these in TX a few years back and got to watch 2 butt heads and heard a few more...was something serious for sure


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 26, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> killed a these in TX a few years back and got to watch 2 butt heads and heard a few more...was something serious for sure



Wow, those are impressive trophies, even better than the one hit by the truck, since yours had horns that completely curled or wrapped around.  Looks like you were in some rare TX hill country according to your photos.  Didn't notice before that bighorns differed so much in color so much like both of yours.  On TV, rams butting heads looks so intense & I've had a few goats butt me before so something big like yours would blow my mind in real life.  Congrats on your good past success.  Hope you got those awesome trophies mounted so you can look at 'em often to have even fresher memories of those good times.


----------

